# Spalted Maple Tivoli Cigar - Weekend Pen



## Bree (Jul 20, 2009)

I got some spalted maple on a consignment sale a couple of weeks ago.  I milled some into blanks an turned one Saturday.  I tried a little Tivoli-esque thing with some beads.  Some people tried writing with it and said that they liked it which actually surpised me.

The pen was finished with Australian Timber Oil, Hut Crystal on the body and Ren Wax.  The beads are finished with ATO, Behlen's Violin Varnish (a heavier duty finish for that part... a little too shiny for my taste for the rest of the pen), and Ren wax.














:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## broitblat (Jul 20, 2009)

I certainly like the looks of, but I'd have been concerned about the feel of the beads, too!?  That's good to know (and see).

  -Barry


----------



## Bree (Jul 20, 2009)

broitblat said:


> I certainly like the looks of, but I'd have been concerned about the feel of the beads, too!? That's good to know (and see).
> 
> -Barry


 
The cigars tend to be a little slippery especially with all the wax or other glossy finishes we put on there.  The beads though exaggerated compared to the rest of the pen actually tend to lock the fingers down on the pen as you write.  I noticed that you can grip it in several different ways.

The best thing is to turn one and try it out.  They aren't hard to do and it was kind of fun!  I am actually kind of proud of the four little spalt circles on each of the four beads!!  LOL!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 20, 2009)

That is cool looking!


----------



## paprgypc (Jul 27, 2009)

*Great Pen*

Bree,

That is an great pen.  

Every time you open up a spalted log you get something different.  I had the opportunity to get some spalted birch from Wisconsin a few weeks ago.  I have included a picture of that.  I am contemplating making some angled cuts for the pen blanks.  

What are your thoughts on making some sierras with this wood?


----------



## Bree (Jul 28, 2009)

paprgypc said:


> Bree,
> 
> That is an great pen.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the compliment!  It is much appreciated.

I think you ought to mill that wood and get out a bottle of thin CA in case you need to do a little stabilizing and hit it!!  Get PIX of the final result out here for the people to see!!

I think your pens will look real good with that wood so long as you don't explode the blank.  The CA will help prevent that.  One thing that I am doing when I drill the spalted wood is to tape the bottom half of the blank to help give it strength when the bit is emerging.  I blew out some pieces in the past and the blue tape seems to help a lot as I haven't blown out any taped blanks yet.

Sierras rock with almost any wood!  I love them and I will be making some this weekend I think.  I was motorcycling this weekend so I didn't get to turn at all.  I was jonesing for the lathe so tonight I milled some Honduran Rosewood and turned a copper cigar.  I will snap some PIX when the light is good and post it up.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## paprgypc (Jul 28, 2009)

Bree said:


> Thanks for the compliment!  It is much appreciated.
> 
> I think you ought to mill that wood and get out a bottle of thin CA in case you need to do a little stabilizing and hit it!!  Get PIX of the final result out here for the people to see!!
> 
> ...




Just curious what type of bike a penturner would ride.  I have my own thoughts on what it should be, but would be interested in getting your cut.  I am thinking of a bike also...the type with an engine.

Thanks for the advise.

Jim


----------



## Bree (Jul 29, 2009)

paprgypc said:


> Just curious what type of bike a penturner would ride. I have my own thoughts on what it should be, but would be interested in getting your cut. I am thinking of a bike also...the type with an engine.
> 
> Thanks for the advise.
> 
> Jim


 
I can't speak for all pen turners or even a teeny fraction of them.  But I can speak for me and I ride a Harley Davidson Dyna Wide Glide.  I also have a Yamaha Virago out in the garage but I prefer the Wide Glide.

Find a bike that works for you.  They all have something going for them.  Just make sure that you ride safely.  Take your training seriously and remember that we are always learning since the cagers are always out to get us.  

We are constantly trying to think ahead of them and their cell phones, texting, coffee spills, adjusting the baby's car seat while driving, drinking while driving and the myriad of other stupid mistakes that normally mean very little but around bikers... those mistakes kill bikers dead as stones.

And of course make sure that it isn't you doing the drinking, texting, or whatever while riding or you'll make yourself dead as a stone and maybe some others too!!  

There is nothing more important than safety when you are riding a motorcycle.  That's 40 years of riding talking.  And I am still here.  You earn your safety wings every day in this business.  So make safety your mantra, if you decide to ride.  You will be rewarded with great fun, luscious rides, terrific friends, and long life!

How was that for a pontification!!  LOL!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not a fan of beads on pens, but yours look nice.  I have tried in vain to learn how to turn tight beads on spindle work.  I always end up rolling over the top and reducing the bead to a little bump.


----------



## Bree (Jul 29, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I'm not a fan of beads on pens, but yours look nice. I have tried in vain to learn how to turn tight beads on spindle work. I always end up rolling over the top and reducing the bead to a little bump.


 
Ya have to cheat a little!!  Ya know... Old Age & Treachery Will Overcome Youth & Skill!!

Beading tool works like a charm!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## paprgypc (Jul 29, 2009)

*I needed some inspiration today*



Bree said:


> I can't speak for all pen turners or even a teeny fraction of them.  But I can speak for me and I ride a Harley Davidson Dyna Wide Glide.  I also have a Yamaha Virago out in the garage but I prefer the Wide Glide.
> 
> Find a bike that works for you.  They all have something going for them.  Just make sure that you ride safely.  Take your training seriously and remember that we are always learning since the cagers are always out to get us.
> 
> ...




Bree,

Thanks for all the information.  Once I get serious about this I will send you a PM once I get serious.  

I agree with you about safety.  I would want to go through a course before getting a bike.

Thanks for the inspiration.

Jim


----------



## Bree (Jul 29, 2009)

paprgypc said:


> Bree,
> 
> Thanks for all the information. Once I get serious about this I will send you a PM once I get serious.
> 
> ...


I took our group through the mountains of Northwestern PA and along the Allegheny River and the Kinzua Reservoir.  It is a seldom traveled route and it was just spectacular.  The weather was bad and on a bike that often makes for breathtaking scenery because the skies can put on incredible displays.  

What a great way to travel... on a motorcycle slaloming through the mountains, woods, along the lakes, and rivers.  You can't beat it!!  CYA on the road!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

